# AHA!! "crotch breath" update/Anal gland issues!



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

SOOO, I dunno if anyone remembers my "crotch breath" post a while back, but I figured it was related to Maximus' food allergies and would go away with his new diet. It hasn't and so I got on good 'ol google and did some searching and discovered it is his anal glands! DUH! He does lick his bum an awful lot ( I just assumed it was his croth, but I really watched him do it today and it's his bottom...) and he does get the "scoots" every so often.

I have read threads about adding metamucil since the fiber bulks up the poo helping express naturally, and also expressing his anal glands manually. Here is the "gross" part. Could somebody explain how to do that for him? I'd really like to relieve his discomfort and free my house of stinky "crotch breath" (renamed "fish butt" ) forever!! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

First, see the Vet. Since he is scooting, those glands could be clogged. A very uncomfortable thing for your dog. And, they can get infected. So see the Vet. Second, you can add a couple spoons of canned pumpkin (plain, not pie filling) on Max's food each day. It will bulk up his stools and help him to keep that gland in working order. I'm so glad you found out what the problem may be. Yeah, there is no odor like that one!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree a visit to the vet to have him checked to make sure he has no infection in his gland would be the thing to do. Late last year Tuff Dog had this problem and he needed antibiotics to clear up his glands. I did start feeding him some pumpkin several times a week as SoGolden suggested and I think it may have helped. 

If it is a persistent problem your vet may be able to show you how to "fix" the glands manually:uhoh:. 
Good Luck


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I sure hope I don't have to do that myself! I thought it was a simple wipe of the butt or something like that, but I have been reading up on some google search results..and I'd much rather not have to stick my fingers...there! I love my dog, but I'd rather not get to know him that well! A visit to the vet and some pumpkin it is!! =)

The smell is horrific. I wonder why I never thought to look up anal gland issues before?! DUH!


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

*You might try giving him some shredded wheat with his meal in the morning*
*NOT THE FROSTED KIND the plain kind .*
*I give my girl 2 or 3 little squares but if you only can find the big ones*
*you can break them up into little squares .*
*Lots of fiber in them*


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I was pretty sure you would come to that realization : Daisy has a problem with hers too. I don't smell anything but she's licking a lot and now has started scooting a bit outside. And sometimes she'll look startled by something in that area and then start feverishly attacking it. Hmmm.... we love anal glands, don't we :uhoh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike cleans his rear also. Very unbecoming! He's never scooted like Sam used to, but I checked his glands visually and they look fine. His stools are rather large and I would think that they would do the trick. Sam never had his glands expressed and I'm hoping Ike won't need to either. Good luck with the glands.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> His stools are rather large and I would think that they would do the trick.


Large stools won't empty anal glands. The stools have to be firmer--that's why fiber helps...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The vet told me to crumble up shredded wheat in Max's food - like 3 of the mini-wheats (not the frosted kind, LOL). It seems to have helped, he rarely ever skritches the butt anymore.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL eww! Glad you got it figured out though and definitely add some pumpkin to firm things up.. that will help his glands get expressed naturally with firmer poos. I would probably take a trip to the vet to have them expressed manually though if they are really bothering him now.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks all!! I want to give him shredded wheat (since I already eat that and its in my kitchen now!), but he is on a limited ingredient diet (no grain allowed!) so I'm going to ask the vet about the pumpkin.

Thanks for all the advice! I feel so relieved now that I know why he smells terrible...poor dog! No wonder he liked his baths so much!! I was cleaning the wrong junk!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Alohaimee said:


> Thanks all!! I want to give him shredded wheat (since I already eat that and its in my kitchen now!), but he is on a limited ingredient diet (no grain allowed!) so I'm going to ask the vet about the pumpkin.



When I have had to firm things up in the past for Sammy, canned pumpkin worked wonders (plus he LOVED it!). He too is grain intolerant so could not use shredded wheat either.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with what's been said about the vet visit and the pumpkin. One additional note about pumpkin: it can be used to both soften and firm up stool, depending on how much you use. One amount will firm the stools but too much will soften it, so you have to experiment with the quantity until you find the right amount for your dog. We give our dog 1 tablespoon a day, but every dog is different.


----------



## wruhr (Apr 7, 2009)

My Hailey has had a terrible time with her glands. After many trips to the vet and the glands getting harder and harder for them to clear, they did an "anal gland infusion". Where they inject high powered antibiotices into the glands causing scar tissue to form and hopefully stopping the gland from producing anything. Cross your paws for her....we are in the waiting stage to see if it worked.

Good luck!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL... Shadow gets "fish butt" all the time too. Hubby won't do anything with it, but Shadow, (he's such a prissy dog), goes into the bathroom and WAITS for me to clean it.
As if to say, "I'm stinky, Mom. Fix it!" Please?"
I'm going to try the shredded wheat too-he probably won't eat it, though!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

oh so thats what it is OMG I was thinking Kasper walked or sat in a pile of really bad stinky garbage haha lol:--sitnky:


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

I have become pretty good with the anal gland problem. For some reason both girls can not eliminate on their own so I have to do it on a bi-weekly basis for them. It's gross but I've gotten use to it. They feel like a little swollen pea and when you finish it just feels like an empty sack. If you have the stomach for it, it's not that bad after you do it a time or two - go to youtube and search anal glands, there are several videos of people showing you exactly how to do it. It beats taking them to the vet every time it's needed and the upside is....you and your golden REALLY have a special bond once you've done that for he/she. lol. good luck


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot, buy a box of latex gloves and for me, the best method is insertion of one finger.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

wruhr said:


> My Hailey has had a terrible time with her glands. After many trips to the vet and the glands getting harder and harder for them to clear, they did an "anal gland infusion". Where they inject high powered antibiotices into the glands causing scar tissue to form and hopefully stopping the gland from producing anything. Cross your paws for her....we are in the waiting stage to see if it worked.
> 
> Good luck!


Haha, Wendy. I was reading your post thinking, "OMG, that's just what Wendy did!" and then I realized it was you posting!

Welcome!

-Stephanie


----------

